
Two-thirds of Android users vulnerable to web history ransomware - munkiepus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/29/android_ransomware/
======
bikamonki
I am not following. In order for this ransomware to work a user has to:
download the apk from outside the appstore and enable third party sources in
order to install it?

~~~
on_and_off
It seems that way.

You probably also need to deactivate Play Services. The root access it gets
sounds like Something that Play can detect very easily (and block the app) .

That would not make a good headline though.

